# Good & Cheap Cigars



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking to buy some solid cigars for cheap, like under 5 bucks a stick. I just got a humi and I have nothing to put in it right now except a box of Projects that I just ordered. I'm trying to find some decent sticks to buy in a 5er to get me some variety. Any suggestions?


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Need more info. What do you like? Preferred vitola, flavors?


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a fiver of Black Markets for $20 delivered (usually on cmonster)


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 and Est. 1844... both good smokes and cheap.
Undercrown and Genesis... not sure which I prefer more, both are great.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. About $90 for a box of 30 though I'm not sure what a fiver runs for. Also...there's an older thread on here somewhere, I think it's called something like TXMatts best deals on cigars. He lists tons of sticks in categories like $2 or under, $3 range, and I think $5 range. Either way if you find that thread it's got plenty of options for ya.


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> Need more info. What do you like? Preferred vitola, flavors?


I typically smoke maduros in a robusto. I like chocolatey, not into spicey cigars

Undercrown is a bit much for now. Just trying to get a taste for things. I already know I like the Genesis so I got some of those as a backup for when I run into a bad cigar and want a cigar to fall back on. Okay I'll look into those Gran Habanos and the Black Markets


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

HIM said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail. About $90 for a box of 30 though I'm not sure what a fiver runs for.


I picked up a fiver of the unholy cocktail not too long ago; it was $20 on Cigars International. Deal of the century if you ask me. One thing though, they'll need some serious resting time to get rid of the ammonia. Mine practically smelled like cat piss when I got them. And don't ask me how I know what cat piss smells like. :hat:

If you hit up the devil site a.k.a. CBid. There are usually some decent deals on there. I got a 5'er of My Father Petit Robustos last week for $23.10. even after shipping it's a pretty good deal for what is usually around a $7 cigar.

Lots of good stuff out there for good prices these days.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

The 5 packs of Black Markets for $20 is a great deal! Just keep an eye out for them on cigar monster.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Quesada Oktoberfest
Torano Salutem


----------



## danb206 (Apr 19, 2012)

from what you explained the Nica Libre 1920 is a GREAT smoke for a great deal.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Do a little looking on the forum. I think this exact subject has been covered in 3-4 different threads all in one week.


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sancho Panza Double Maduro. 5-packs of the robustos can be had for $15.


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

Great suggestions guys I'm looking into all of these. Keep em coming if ya can!


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

BenBrad said:


> Looking to buy some solid cigars for cheap, like under 5 bucks a stick. I just got a humi and I have nothing to put in it right now except a box of Projects that I just ordered. I'm trying to find some decent sticks to buy in a 5er to get me some variety. Any suggestions?


Graycliff G2 Turbo
Gurka Vintage 2001
Gran Habano Vintage 2002
Swag Elite
Signature Collection

All can be had on Cbids for $2-$3 per stick either single or 5-packs


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Bottom line all of us would like to get the best cheap smoke we can find, however you might be sacrificing quality fit quantity. Be sure you smoke what ya like and like what ya smoke.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I would recommend the Padron 2000 line, in either natural or maduro, and Tatuaje Havana's. If you do research you can get boxed of either for right around $100. Comes out to about $4 a stick.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

illusione Cuchillos Cubanos ~46~, My Father Le Bijou 1922, af short stories


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Going with the Oliva Special G maduro, great smoke for the upcoming cooler weather. Anything on the cheaper side needs rest IMO. Oliva G maduros are great after 6mo. I think the Diesel's need about a year but may just not be for me. Those GH '02 need 6mo. as well but are probably the best of the bunch. One of the few purchases I made on Cbid was an Oliva Sweet 16 sampler for less than $3 per cigar. Best value sampler I'm seen to date. 

Check out Cigarsatyourprice, with their prices you will be able to step up to a little bit better of a cigar because they have awesome pricing. Good luck!


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> Going with the Oliva Special G maduro, great smoke for the upcoming cooler weather. Anything on the cheaper side needs rest IMO. Oliva G maduros are great after 6mo. I think the Diesel's need about a year but may just not be for me. Those GH '02 need 6mo. as well but are probably the best of the bunch. One of the few purchases I made on Cbid was an Oliva Sweet 16 sampler for less than $3 per cigar. Best value sampler I'm seen to date.
> 
> Check out Cigarsatyourprice, with their prices you will be able to step up to a little bit better of a cigar because they have awesome pricing. Good luck!


Okay I will check that out. I need to try out some of the Oliva line anyways.



JoeT said:


> illusione Cuchillos Cubanos ~46~, My Father Le Bijou 1922, af short stories


My Fathers are definitely not cheap


----------



## False Cast (May 28, 2012)

Padron 2000 maduros are a way underrated stick IMO.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

BenBrad said:


> Okay I will check that out. I need to try out some of the Oliva line anyways.
> 
> My Fathers are definitely not cheap


The one i listed is under 6 dollars and thats cheap in my book but it is a little more than the threads starter's 5 dollars.


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

El Rey Del Mundo robusto
Sancho Panza Double Maduro
5 Vegas Series A


I wouldn't do Gran Habano Vintage if you don't care for spicy cigars. To me they definitely have a strong chili-powder note.


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002...yes! trust me.
Padron Londres
AJ Fernandez Fresh Rolled
Alec Bradley Maxx...i Know, but i love them
CAO Gold Maduro

i also love the JdN Antano


----------



## Nightmare365wj (Jun 12, 2012)

My all around favorite so far is the Romeo y Julieta 1875. I assume you're a novice as am I. They are a great mild-medium smoke with good nutty flavor and no harshness. I get the 6x50 exhibicion #3's for $4 a stick by the box. Punch 10th anniversary rare corojo are good and a little fuller bodied. And I've heard the whole Punch brand is good for value. The CAO Maduro Robusto box pressed is a great full bodied at just over $5. Good Hunting!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Also Anything Padron bought from CI with a free shipping code. You can get nearly everything for under $5, many in the $3-4 range.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

My go-to cheap, every day cigar is the Nica Libre Principe.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I found that thread for ya .....http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...242-official-txmatts-cheap-smokes-thread.html. Hope this helps.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

You can have pretty good deals on PDR sungrown on Cbid, there's also Padron 2000 maddies


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

John75 said:


> I picked up a fiver of the unholy cocktail not too long ago; it was $20 on Cigars International. Deal of the century if you ask me. One thing though, they'll need some serious resting time to get rid of the ammonia. Mine practically smelled like cat piss when I got them. And don't ask me how I know what cat piss smells like. :hat:
> 
> If you hit up the devil site a.k.a. CBid. There are usually some decent deals on there. I got a 5'er of My Father Petit Robustos last week for $23.10. even after shipping it's a pretty good deal for what is usually around a $7 cigar.
> 
> Lots of good stuff out there for good prices these days.


That's funny, John. I just posted in another thread that I got a fiver and chucked one after 2-3 puffs because it had a metallic sock taste. Now come to think of it cat piss might be the right descriptor.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

They have mostly been covered, but, in order:

Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva (smallish stick, but DAMN!!! especially good for the winter)
Padron 2000 maduro
Arturo Fuente 858 maduro (Can't believe nobody mentioned this one yet!)
nica libre
GH Vintage 2002
RP Vintage 1990/1992
Diesel Unholy Cocktail

Not so chocolaty but on par with the rest:
tat La Riqueza #4
tat El Triunfador
tat Havana IVs


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

I've had a hard time finding the Padron 2000s on cbid and CI. I think I will hold off on buying the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 until I can find it in a 5 pack. But 40 bucks on CI for a box is a pretty good price even if they're spicy like you say Black 6. Off to class now I'll be on later to check out the rest of the cigars that everyone has suggested as well as that link you posted, HIM.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

You shouldn't have any problem getting good to great cigars at that price. You will need Cbid though. Hit Cbid and watch the freefall. Big brand stuff goes on there all the time and can easily be had for 4 bucks a stick. I've seen Alec Bradleys, Nubs, Cains, Padillas, Pepins etc etc. You want even cheaper try PDR. Good flavorful stick and they don't break the bank.


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

sdlaird said:


> They have mostly been covered, but, in order:
> 
> Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva (smallish stick, but DAMN!!! especially good for the winter)
> Padron 2000 maduro
> ...


Those 858s look tasty and a little under 5 bucks a stick for a 5er. The Padron 2000 maduro keeps getting recommended but its out of stock :boohoo: I'd have to find the RP 1990s on CBid theyre a little high just buying them from CI. I guess tat cigars are generally spicy?

I'm not sure if I have the skill to use freefall auction yet because I'm still a noob but I will be looking. Which PDR do you suggest?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

On CI there are two samplers that might fit the bill.... There is one that has 5 Diesel UC and 5 CAO MX2, and another that has 5 Punch Gran Puro and 5 Diesel Unlimited d.x 

Both offers decent sticks at far less than $5 a piece. I really enjoy all 4 of those.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

BenBrad said:


> I've had a hard time finding the Padron 2000s on cbid and CI. I think I will hold off on buying the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 until I can find it in a 5 pack. But 40 bucks on CI for a box is a pretty good price even if they're spicy like you say Black 6. Off to class now I'll be on later to check out the rest of the cigars that everyone has suggested as well as that link you posted, HIM.


If you go to the quick buy page on C-bid and filter for 5 packs, you will find the GH V 2002 5er for $11.00, Nica Libre Exclusivo (Robusto) 5er for $11.50.

I also see the 601 Blue Maduro 5er for $27.00 Really good cigar in your price range. 1844 #50 5er for $12. (Nice looking figurado) Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

BenBrad said:


> I typically smoke maduros in a robusto. I like chocolatey, not into spicey cigars


Based on your like of chocolate, but dislike of pepper, I'd avoid the 601 Blue and the Nica Libre Principe, they both have a bit of pepper bite. I love 'em, but you might not.

Here's what I would second for you:
Padron 2000 maduro - these fit the bill perfectly. Check cigarsatyourprice.com, they're under $5 there and in stock right now.
Sancho Panza Double Maduro - a great, smooth, chocolaty stick!
Oliva G maduro - another relatively smooth, chocolaty stick, but needs at _least _6 months of downtime before you should smoke them
Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva - a little gem, and a _fantastic _smoke!
Arturo Fuente 858 maduro - great stick, one of the classic "bargain" maduros, perennially on everyone's list.
Nica Libre - the regular line are smoother, especially after a few months of rest, and resemble a Padron in a lot of ways.

A few I'd add would be:
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro - another smooth, cocoa experience
Perdomo Campaign Noir - similar, but leans more to a semi-sweet chocolate flavor
Torano 50th - can be had under $5 when on cbid, and one of the best values anywhere at that price. Very nice profile!


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Based on your like of chocolate, but dislike of pepper, I'd avoid the 601 Blue and the Nica Libre Principe, they both have a bit of pepper bite. I love 'em, but you might not.
> 
> Here's what I would second for you:
> Padron 2000 maduro - these fit the bill perfectly. Check cigarsatyourprice.com, they're under $5 there and in stock right now.
> ...


The ninja is spot on here. Listen to his wisdom!


----------



## kevinshumidor (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm always looking for the good and cheap. I've been buying Cusano's Factory Overruns; unfortunately you can only get them from one place. Starts with a T. Other than that, I have a *lot* of luck with Cmonster if you know what you're looking for... I regularly get 5 packs of Carlos Torano, PDR, Patel, Alec Bradley, etc. for around $3 a stick, free shipping. It's a good way to get a good variety without committing to a box. Both CI and Famous have good prices on 5 packs all day long but with Cmonster if you hang around long enough you can get them for $ off. They seem to come a little too humid though...almost every 5er I've bought from Cmonster has needed to sit before it would burn worth a darn. It's like they had asbestos wrappers.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

There are lots of cigars that can be had on the cheap, even less than the box price, if you follow daily deals on CI, Cigar.com, and CigarMonster, to name a few. DPG Blues and AB Tempus for $4 a stick show up fairly often, as well as Diesels UHCs for $3 per. Some of CI's house brands like Nica Libre, and La Herencia Cubana are solid smokes that can be had for around $3 each. PDRs - the Oscuro, Sungrown, and Reserva - are also sometimes available for $2 a stick when on special. Recently purchased seconds - Nicaraguan Ligero Laced 2nds and AB seconds have been very good smokes for a couple of bones per stick...


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

BenBrad said:


> I've had a hard time finding the Padron 2000s on cbid and CI. I think I will hold off on buying the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 until I can find it in a 5 pack. But 40 bucks on CI for a box is a pretty good price even if they're spicy like you say Black 6. Off to class now I'll be on later to check out the rest of the cigars that everyone has suggested as well as that link you posted, HIM.


Don't get me wrong, I love the GHV2002. I don't think you'll find many people who have anything bad to say about it. It's a great smoke at an amazing price. It's just isn't what you've said you're after. One reviewer here said that it reminded him of eating a bowl of chili, and i couldn't agree more.

You should definitely still try it though.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

The CI Knock-offs are pretty damn good. Especially the La GLoria Cubana. And I'm pretty picky about my smokes! A bundle can be had for $35 or so. A little rest and they are smooth!


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

Ben, I see you are in Memphis. If you like chocolaty then one of my favs is the Casa Magna Oscuro. Tender Box in Collierville just put the whole stash on clearance to make room in the humi. I just picked up 25 of them and they still had about 15 marked down to $4.50-$5.40 for the robustos and toros. If I wasn't expecting some Nubs next week I would have grabbed them all. Some people think they are too full bodied but I love 'em. They fit perfect in my rotation and as the handle suggest, I pretty much only smoke Maduros.


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

sdlaird said:


> If you go to the quick buy page on C-bid and filter for 5 packs, you will find the GH V 2002 5er for $11.00, Nica Libre Exclusivo (Robusto) 5er for $11.50.
> 
> I also see the 601 Blue Maduro 5er for $27.00 Really good cigar in your price range. 1844 #50 5er for $12. (Nice looking figurado) Good luck and happy hunting!


I think my buddy had a 601 the other day. It smelled sooo chocolatey. I want it. Maybe it wasn't the Blue Maduro if its spicey like you say Ninja. I'll have to ask him what it was.

Free shipping? I like the sound of that Kevin.

Yeah I'll need to look around for good deals


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

I am from Memphis but I go to school in Starkville MS. And I see you just had a Brazilia. They're pretty good aren't they? I'll take a look at the Tinderbox when I come back if they're still on sale in two weeks.. but I doubt they will be.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

That's Starkvegas bud. Looking at a cowbell on my mantle right now. And yes the Brazilia is pretty good but I'd rate the CM Oscuro better.


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

Hail State! Bama might dump on us this weekend but I'll still be ringin


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

This: Oliva Top Ten Sampler - 10 Cigars (#1362696) - CigarBid.com

Oliva makes some great cigars. To get these at this price on freefall is a good deal...

Joe


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

BenBrad said:


> I think my buddy had a 601 the other day. It smelled sooo chocolatey. I want it. Maybe it wasn't the Blue Maduro if its spicey like you say Ninja. I'll have to ask him what it was.


Oh, I have no doubt it was the 601 Blue, it's chock full of deliciousness, and my wife loves the aroma. But they definitely have some spice to 'em!


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

Gotcha! I thought it sounded like the right name but I second-guessed myself. Okay here is the list of cigars that I'm thinking about ordering (All 5-packs):

Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5x50) for $19
Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote (4.5x50) for $14
Oliva G Maduro Belicoso (5x52) for $25
Arturo 858 Maduro (6x47) for $23

Think that's a solid list? Comes out to about $4 a stick

Also, I'm still learning. If any of this posting (like prices) is not allowed please notify me


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

BenBrad said:


> Hail State! Bama might dump on us this weekend but I'll still be ringin


Hopefully it won't be too painful Saturday. If the TBox is out of them when you get back, PM me.

ALSO you can usually pick up 5ers of the NUB 460 maddies for about $20 shipped on Cbid.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Starkvegas...Cowbell U


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> Starkvegas...Cowbell U


That's right, War Eagle, Tiger, Plainsmen whatever you are this weekoke::rotfl:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

1876 Reserve


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

Anyone wanna comment on what I picked out several posts down?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ben, looks fine to me. All are good sticks. Just remember if ordering online, you'll want to give them a few weeks of rest before smoking. The Olivas will need the longest downtime, so smoke those last. 

Cheers!


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

BenBrad said:


> Gotcha! I thought it sounded like the right name but I second-guessed myself. Okay here is the list of cigars that I'm thinking about ordering (All 5-packs):
> 
> Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5x50) for $19
> Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote (4.5x50) for $14
> ...


The only 2 I've had in your list are the Fuente 858 and the Oliva G. I'll be honest, I'm not a big Fuente fan except for the Anejo and Hemingway maduros. The 858 may get better with some age but isn't any different than any other Fuente maddy to me out of the box. The Oliva G maddy is a solid smoke but I prefer the serie O maduros better. 
Just get what you can and see what you like, that's why they make so many.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

BenBrad said:


> Hail State! Bama might dump on us this weekend but I'll still be ringin


Oh lord, if Cowbell U beats Bammer this weekend, I'd give you a big ol' sloppy kiss.


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ben, looks fine to me. All are good sticks. Just remember if ordering online, you'll want to give them a few weeks of rest before smoking. The Olivas will need the longest downtime, so smoke those last.
> 
> Cheers!


Yeah everyone says to give those Olivas at least 2-3 months. I'll probably smoke one of everything but the oliva ROTT and let the rest age. I haven't even gotten my humi set up yet it's still waiting to be processed and shipped through cbid. Cheers! :beerchug:

I gotcha. I'm just a taste tester right now. I say that I don't like spicy cigars but truth be told for all I know, when my palate develops, I'll love spicy cigars. So right now everything is just to give me a better idea of what I like. I will try the V and the O eventually and those fuentes and a bunch of other cigars. Hopefully it'll take me a while before I go bankrupt :smoke2:

I know I just used ROTT but I don't know exactly what it stands for. Right off the.. ?


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> Oh lord, if Cowbell U beats Bammer this weekend, I'd give you a big ol' sloppy kiss.


If we did win, I might not even punch you in the face after if you did haha Bama is a 24 point favorite I heard.. ouch.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

BenBrad said:


> If we did win, I might not even punch you in the face after if you did haha Bama is a 24 point favorite I heard.. ouch.


Buck Fama!

Edit: By the way, Genesis The Project is on Freefall over at the Devil Site


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

FWIW I've scored a whole box of Nica Libre exclusivo's for $28! on cbid before and you can get oliva G's in a 10 ct for around 30 bones. Shop smart :wink: and be patient :smoke:


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> Buck Fama!
> 
> Edit: By the way, Genesis The Project is on Freefall over at the Devil Site


I just ordered a box of them hoes! Plus I got the extra bonus 8 pack of them with it. 28 of them for 80 bucks :biggrin:



E Dogg said:


> FWIW I've scored a whole box of Nica Libre exclusivo's for $28! on cbid before and you can get oliva G's in a 10 ct for around 30 bones. Shop smart :wink: and be patient :smoke:


I will definitely keep that in mind! I'm gonna start checking daily deals and free fall auctions to see if I can score anything for a low price


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> FWIW I've scored a whole box of Nica Libre exclusivo's for $28! on cbid before and you can get oliva G's in a 10 ct for around 30 bones. Shop smart :wink: and be patient :smoke:


nice 

and i thought that i got a great deal when i scored a box at $40-something 

J.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Here would be my suggestions if you don't mind a FEW machine-mades (yet, all tobacco) in there with the bunch:

1. Red Dot cigars from JR Cigar. They feature 50% Jamaican and 50% Nicaraguan and are affordable as heck, both for bundle and single.
2. Bock y Ca, handmade Nicaraguan that can be found in JR Cigar and Mike's Cigars company. These have consistently smoked beautifully whether ROTT or in your humidor for awhile. They've never disappointed me nor have I ever found one where the roller had a "bad hair day," or where production quality faltered. As I've said before, they're the most under appreciate or best kept secret in cigardom.
3. Havana Blend cigars available from Finck Cigar company in San Antonio, Texas. A combination of Brazilian/Connecticut/and - yeah I know - pre-Embargo Havana tobacco. Only about $30 to $50 a bundle depending on size, and the flavor and aroma are out of this world!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I prefer inexpensive over cheap (since I am a cheap old Derelict)

Agree with Janet on the Bock y Ca. A good medium body Nicaraguan for the money.


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

BenBrad said:


> Looking to buy some solid cigars for cheap, like under 5 bucks a stick. I just got a humi and I have nothing to put in it right now except a box of Projects that I just ordered. I'm trying to find some decent sticks to buy in a 5er to get me some variety. Any suggestions?


Padilla Miami Oscuro Special Edition - great flavor for any price but outstanding @ $3.00 per stick. I got a 10 pack on Cbids for a hair over $30.00. May be my new large quanity ciagar.


----------



## afeschyn (Nov 23, 2010)

I just won a 5-pack of Bahia Gold Maduro Robustos for $7. I've only smoked one but was pretty impressed. I also won a 6-pack sampler of C&C robustos for $10. In the sampler you get two each of the CT, corojo, and maduro. I like all three blends. Another cigar you might consider is the Nestor Miranda Holguin. I've smoked many of these and have only been disappointed once due to a constrution issue.


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

I've had one Nestor Miranda before I think it was the Doppelbok? It wasn't a bad stick! Might have to try that one. Awesome deal! I'd pay 7 bucks for 5 cigars just about any day and 10 for 6 is pretty good too.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I've never tried the Nica Libre brand... I'm going to have to pick some up. A couple others that come to mind that I can usually get for just over $2...

The Obsidian (made by PDR I think...) - Nice dark chocolaty smoke...

Cu'avana The Punisher - Also very dark and rich.

Graycliff Turbo - A great cigar for the money!


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Padilla La Terraza Robusto Cigars - Maduro Box of 20 You will enjoy these, plus free shipping, just check out the coupon page.


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

jheiliger said:


> I've never tried the Nica Libre brand... I'm going to have to pick some up. A couple others that come to mind that I can usually get for just over $2...
> 
> The Obsidian (made by PDR I think...) - Nice dark chocolaty smoke...
> 
> ...


I've seen the Cu'Avanas around and nobody ever says anything about them. I'll have to try one out. It seems like everyone approves of the PDR line


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Ive been collecting 5 packs for the past almost 4 months now. It looks like around the same flavors you speak of when i started, which has changed dramatically since then. Point being I may be willing to send a few your way. :smoke: Pm me your add.


----------



## aphex242 (Oct 24, 2012)

smokin3000gt said:


> Can't go wrong with a fiver of Black Markets for $20 delivered (usually on cmonster)


Couldn't agree more, Black Markets are a really nice smoke.


----------

